# Hyatt Siesta Key rentals anywhere?



## gjhardt (Jan 1, 2011)

I really want to experience this resort next December - but cannot find any rentals when I google it - am I dreaming?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 1, 2011)

I was able to book it for Thanksgiving weekend on Hyatt's website. It's pricey for a long weekend but I can cancel if I find a better deal or decide to go elsewhere. Two nights deposit required -- full refund if cancel prior to the 30-day mark. 

It's still pretty new so I don't think we'll find a lot of owners renting at cheap rates.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 4, 2011)

*Exchanges?*

Does anyone know, or have a guess, when Siesta Key units for Nov 2011 will become available for internal trade? I assume most or all Siesta Key weeks are bulked deposited by Hyatt.  

-TJ


----------

